# Pepperell, Massachusetts show Sunday 10/5/14



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Pepperell Siding Model Railroad Club's 29th annual Model Train Show & Open House is tomorrow, October 5, at the Varnum Brook Elementary School, 10 Hollis Street in Pepperell, Mass. The New Hampshire Garden Railway Society's "Little Green" portable large scale layout is set up in the school cafeteria, we will be running both electric and live steam. Come and see us if you're in the area!


----------

